# Чем слушать онлайн-радио?

## Laitr Keiows

Чем бы послушать онлайн-радио? 

Вот например ультру: http://www.radioultra.ru/

----------

## |cub|

mplayer, vlc, xmms, amarok, audacious, beep-media-player, moc

вот чем слушаю/слушал

----------

## 046

ogg123 http://nashe.e-se.ru/mixer0-1.ogg

 :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *046 wrote:*   

> ogg123 http://nashe.e-se.ru/mixer0-1.ogg
> 
> 

 

Понял, попробую.

----------

## Helg

last.fm руллит, не сочтите за рекламу

----------

## eugrus

mplayer немного тормозит при буферизации ra-потока, потому предпочитаю RealPlayer

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *046 wrote:*   

> ogg123 http://nashe.e-se.ru/mixer0-1.ogg

 

Что-то нифига:

```
Ошибка открытия http://nashe.e-se.ru/mixer0-1.ogg модулем oggvorbis.  Файл может быть поврежден.
```

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Я например пользуюсь listen

----------

## Alice in W

джентльмены, немножко не по теме, но близко: у кого-нибудь получилось в Файрфоксе 1.0.* добиться, чтобы mplayerplug-in не проигрывал .PLS? на /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf он плювать хотел, компиляция с разными уси-флагами по найденным в поиске рецептам тоже не работает

на 1.5.* (там, говорят, вроде что-то получается) переходить пока не хочу, каждый релиз со своими личными косяками у них выходит...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> Я например пользуюсь listen

 

Поставил media-sound/listen-0.4.3

Не работает: фалы добавить не получается, радио послушать тоже не получилось.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   Я например пользуюсь listen 
> 
> Поставил media-sound/listen-0.4.3
> 
> Не работает: фалы добавить не получается, радио послушать тоже не получилось.

 

Запусти в терминале и покажи что за ошибки выводит

----------

## sa10

http://www.last.fm

 *Quote:*   

>  Download Audioscrobbler for your music player:
> 
>     * Quod Libet
> 
>     * XMMS
> ...

 

С xmms я так и не понял как этим пользоваться, а амароком все просто

Однако трафик 192 кbps, а у меня оплата помегабайтная ....

----------

## Alice in W

 *Alice in W wrote:*   

> джентльмены, немножко не по теме, но близко: у кого-нибудь получилось в Файрфоксе 1.0.* добиться, чтобы mplayerplug-in не проигрывал .PLS? на /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf он плювать хотел, компиляция с разными уси-флагами по найденным в поиске рецептам тоже не работает
> 
> на 1.5.* (там, говорят, вроде что-то получается) переходить пока не хочу, каждый релиз со своими личными косяками у них выходит...

 

ну ладно... а в 1.5 кто-нибудь может нормально слушать тот же  di.fm  через xmms, скажем?...  :Confused: 

edit: подошла с другого тыла - amarok  :Wink: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> Запусти в терминале и покажи что за ошибки выводит

 

Gstplayer error: Ресурс не найден. gstplaybasebin.c(1470): setup_source (): /playbin0

----------

